# Omnisphere How to determine the current Arpeggiator preset



## vicontrol123 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hi

Is there a way to determine the name of the arpeggiator preset for the current Patch and where it is located in the folder structure? I called up a patch and it has a great Arp preset. I would like to save it, but only if it's not already among the Arp presets.

Thank You


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 8, 2021)

You'd have to load each arp preset one by one and see if it's even based on an arp preset. With between 7000-8000 sounds and the ability to to have unique arpeggiators per preset, the odds are the pattern is unique to the preset...

It's also slow going through a list of settings one by one when you're building or editing a patch. It's much quicker and less painful to 'bookmark' presets you like with a folder you create... I'd just create a folder called something like _Favorite Factory Arps_ and save them there....


----------



## Hywel (Apr 8, 2021)

I generally save patch/arp/plugin presets that I create or like with the name of the track that I first created them or used them for. If there's more than one for that particular track, I just append a number to them.
Hope that makes sense...


----------



## vicontrol123 (Apr 8, 2021)

OK Thanks for the suggestions


----------

